# 1/64 3 Bay Service Station Diorama Project.



## aruba608 (Nov 21, 2011)

This is my New Project and i would like to see what you guys think of it.. I would also like if someone can tell me were i can get some shop dioramas like oil cans,, tires,,, tire racks,, ect . I have lifts and the greenlight tool kits..
Thanks to all.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

aruba608 said:


> This is my New Project and i would like to see what you guys think of it.. I would also like if someone can tell me were i can get some shop dioramas like oil cans,, tires,,, tire racks,, ect . I have lifts and the greenlight tool kits..
> Thanks to all.


If you go over to the diecast customizing and dioramas side of the board they may be able to help you better. One of these days I'm going to do a 1/64 garage as well, I got some shop tools and accessories cast in resin from Stangfreak. I know he's got a website and sells on ebay some too. I can't promise you he's still over there or making shop supplies as I haven't been on the diecast side of things in quite a while, but it's worth looking into.


----------



## aruba608 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Harris I will be uploading some more pics tomorrow of how the project looks now.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

aruba608 said:


> Thanks Harris I will be uploading some more pics tomorrow of how the project looks now.


No problem! It's looking real good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

That thing is coming along good.:thumbsup:


----------

